# Willi Frosch gestorben



## Georg Baumann (5. Mai 2020)

Vorhin habe ich die Email bekommen und bin wirklich erschüttert und traurig. Mit Willi habe ich häufiger zusammengearbeitet, wir haben sogar drei komplette DVDs (Feedern, Forellenteich, Kochen/Räuchern) zusammen produziert. Will war hoch professionell und äußerst zuverlässig, aber vor allen Dingen äußerst freundlich. Ein Mann der ruhigen, sachlichen Töne. Wenn wir uns zum Beispiel auf Messen getroffen haben, waren die Gespräche immer sehr angenehm und es ging nicht nur ums Angeln. Willi hatte als äußerst erfolgreicher Hotelier im Leben eben deutlich mehr zu erzählen. Meine Gedanken sind bei seiner Familie, der mein tiefes Mitgefühl gilt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Mai 2020)

Ein sympathisches Angel-Urgestein ist leider gegangen - herzliches Beileid an alle in Willis persönlichem Umfeld.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2020)

Mein Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Ukel (5. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen. Willi kannte ich schon seit mehr als zwei Jahrzehnten persönlich, er war immer freundlich und guter Laune. Mit einer Gruppe von Anglern haben wir uns früher einmal im Jahr bei ihm im Hotel getroffen und gemeinsam mit ihm ein Angelwochenende verbracht, uns hartumkämpfte We..kämpfe in *seiner* Fulle gleich neben seinen beiden Hotels geliefert und gemütliche Abende gefeiert, immer eines der Highlights jeden Jahres. Zuletzt habe ich ihn in diesem Jahr auf der Stippermesse sprechen können. 
Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2020)

Mein herzliches Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen. 
 R.I.P.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Mai 2020)

Mein Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2020)

Möge ihm die Erde leicht sein!

Aber allen zum Trost, oder auch nicht, keiner lebt ewig.


----------



## Tricast (6. Mai 2020)

Ein großes Anglerherz hat aufgehört zu schlagen.

Mit Bestürzung und Trauer haben wir erfahren, dass Willi Frosch verstorben ist.

Er war stets ein toller Mensch und immer eine Bereicherung auf unserer Stippermesse.

Wir haben uns immer gefreut, wenn Du wieder dabei warst.
Du wirst uns sehr fehlen und unvergessen das tolle Angeln mit Dir auf der Ziegenwiese an der Fulda.
In all dem Alltagstrott vergessen wir gar zu leicht, dass wir nie wissen, wann es das letzte Mal ist, wenn wir einen Menschen begegnen.
Es bleibt die dankbare Erinnerung an einen wunderbaren Menschen.
Susanne und Heinz


----------

